# steel structure design



## shadymagdy (27 أغسطس 2010)

http://www.filesonic.com/file/17876097/TKK-TER-15.pdf


----------



## معمر السمومي (25 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## معمر السمومي (25 سبتمبر 2012)

اين الملف


----------



## korzaty (19 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------

